# Muscular body from a Japanese player



## bubbles-crossing (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm laughing so hard that I can't breathe. Let me know if you guys want the QR codes.


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh dear. I didn't see anything...


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 7, 2015)

That's amazing. It's so horrifying yet cool at the same time and I can't stop looking at it D8


----------



## HoennMaster (Apr 7, 2015)

Would you look at that...I think it's time to go to bed......


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice! I have two QR codes saved to make your villager appear naked, except for leaves covering the goods. It's hilarious I'll have to see if I can find it in my stuff.


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Nice! I have two QR codes saved to make your villager appear naked, except for leaves covering the goods. It's hilarious I'll have to see if I can find it in my stuff.



That would be rad, id love to have a naked mayor.


----------



## bubbles-crossing (Apr 7, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Nice! I have two QR codes saved to make your villager appear naked, except for leaves covering the goods. It's hilarious I'll have to see if I can find it in my stuff.



Oh my god please post the QR codes here


----------



## Mariah (Apr 7, 2015)

I like these.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 7, 2015)

.__. Wow, and they even come with illustrations


----------



## bubbles-crossing (Apr 7, 2015)

Kind of off topic but I've visited a hentai town


----------



## zoetrope (Apr 7, 2015)

The best part is that he has a comb over!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 7, 2015)

This reminds me of the 'dirty animal crossing confession' tumblr that made me laugh and cry at the same time


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 7, 2015)

Found them! 



Spoiler: Hearts

























Spoiler: Leaves


----------



## bubbles-crossing (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh lord


----------



## Mariah (Apr 7, 2015)

Spoiler: For all your BDSM needs













Spoiler: Topless


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 7, 2015)

Those are some nicely drawn moobs


----------

